# How I react drawing an LE elk tag



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

How I react drawing an LE elk tag


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That is SO Hoonah Alaska... nailed it.


-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Get that guy some medical attention! He's having a seizure!


----------

